# Calvin Handbook -- Herman Selderhuis



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 17, 2008)

Does anyone know the status of the Calvin Handbook edited by Herman Selderhuis? I know it is supposed to be presented at the upcoming (October 30-November 1, 2008) conference on "Calvin: Reformer and Saint?" Is this book available already or no? 

Calvin College - Meeter Center - Upcoming Events


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 17, 2008)

Univ. of Apeldoorn Conference: Calvin—Reformer and Saint?; Oct 30-Nov. 1, 2008. Nov. 1, 2008, release of Calvin Handbook (H. Selderhuis, ed.)

Source


----------



## Sebastian Heck (Nov 2, 2008)

yes, it has officially been released as of Thursday. However, only the Dutch version (from Kok) is available at this time. The German version (Mohr Siebeck), the Italian version (Claudiana) and the English version (Eerdmans) were all delayed and will be published successively in the next few months. So, if you read Dutch, go ahead and buy! Otherwise, we will all need to wait...


----------

